# Work experience in Dubai?



## Maryouma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum so hope you guys can help me. I'm a student living in London and im interested in doing work experience in dubai in the summer in the Pharmaceutical Chemistry industry, for around 2 weeks. 

If anyone has any advice on how I may go about doing this it would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, in the summer dubai is very hot, even for me, summer is the best time to take an annual leave


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But because a lot of staff are away for the summer, then it could be a good time to look. Try searching under Dubai healthcare city, maybe they can give you a list of employers, then shoot off your cv with covering letter and you just never know.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not aware of many firms offering such positions, largely due to visa complications. It is illegal to employ anyone without a proper visa and there are costs involved for even a temporary work permit.

-


----------



## laurack (Jul 19, 2009)

I did work experience in Dubai last summer for 2 months. It was the best thing I ever did. Now I've completed my degree they have employed me permanently.

My advice for anyone thinking of looking for work experience is to send a lot of emails and make sure you think carefully about your covering letter.


----------



## sloncek (Mar 7, 2010)

laurack said:


> I did work experience in Dubai last summer for 2 months. It was the best thing I ever did. Now I've completed my degree they have employed me permanently.
> 
> My advice for anyone thinking of looking for work experience is to send a lot of emails and make sure you think carefully about your covering letter.


Hi Laurack,

I'm wondering where to start on this one. Most of the companies' websites only list a 'general' contact email. Is this OK for sending my cover letter/CV? Also, are you able to make any suggestions on which companies I should contact?

Many Thanks,

J


----------



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont think 2 weeks is very feasible and not that attractive for a company to hire!! By the time you get used to the work environment you will be leaving again! Perhaps try for a longer stint of 1 month, 2 months or something!


----------



## sloncek (Mar 7, 2010)

FRANKDUBAI said:


> I dont think 2 weeks is very feasible and not that attractive for a company to hire!! By the time you get used to the work environment you will be leaving again! Perhaps try for a longer stint of 1 month, 2 months or something!


Hi Frank,

I'm actually looking for something in the order of 2+ months as I will be spending my summer there with my parents.

I'm currently a 2nd year chemistry student and would like some experience in a petrochemical/pharmaceutical company. Wonder where would be a good place to start looking/contacting.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sloncek said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I'm actually looking for something in the order of 2+ months as I will be spending my summer there with my parents.
> 
> ...


At the risk of sounding sarcastic, contact the petrochemical/pharmaceutical companies to offer your services. Google will be your friend.

Good luck
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> At the risk of sounding sarcastic, contact the petrochemical/pharmaceutical companies to offer your services. Google will be your friend.
> 
> Good luck
> -


Sarcasm?? On this forum??? Surely not? :tongue1:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Sarcasm?? On this forum??? Surely not? :tongue1:


In my previous post, also known as 'stating the bleeding obvious'  

:ranger:

-


----------

